# pectoral tear recovery cycle



## bermuda (May 23, 2013)

ive been researching these 3 compounds and ive decided that once my 6 week recovery phase is over and i begin physical therapy.

i will begin these compounds to see if they aid significantly in the full recovery and rehabilitation of a pectoral tear.

tb 500 10mg a week for 6 weeks, then a maintenance dose of 5mg a week for 4 weeks.

igf lr3 50mcg/day for 50 days

gh at 2ius/day for 3 months.

what do you guys think?


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 23, 2013)

bermuda said:


> ive been researching these 3 compounds and ive decided that once my 6 week recovery phase is over and i begin physical therapy.
> 
> i will begin these compounds to see if they aid significantly in the full recovery and rehabilitation of a pectoral tear.
> 
> ...



tb works or it doesnt. mixed reviews. more say yes tho.
as far as GH...run it as long as possible. its just starting to take effect around 3mnths. try 2-4iu 8-12 months 

maybe some test/EQ for 16wks also


----------



## bermuda (May 23, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> tb works or it doesnt. mixed reviews. more say yes tho.
> as far as GH...run it as long as possible. its just starting to take effect around 3mnths. try 2-4iu 8-12 months
> 
> maybe some test/EQ for 16wks also



will do on the gh! luckily there are some quality gh suppliers that are affordable!

i like the test/eq idea...i will run that towards then middle of my physical therapy.


----------

